# Yepp Easy Fit...



## evandy (Oct 3, 2012)

THought that I would share the results of our living with the Yepp Maxi easy-fit for a while. First off: this is a FANTASTIC bike seat, and we absolutely love it. It's been out in sun, rain, and snow, and nothing seems to phase the seat. I thought that my daughter would hate the foot straps, but she actually complains if we don't "tie her in."

The biggest adventure has been in getting the correct adapters on all our bikes so we can take the seat with us wherever we go. We started off with the "Standard" US way, which is to buy the carrier adapter and bolt it to an existing rack. Given that our prime bike-seat bike is a Big Dummy, there's really no other way to go, and it works great.








After talking to Gazelle.us.com about whether they were making a rack that we could attach to a bike directly, we ended up with this. It's a prototype rack that they are working on. It has some definite issues (too heavy, can't fit panniers, etc.) but as a place to mount the Yepp seat, it works just fine. It's on my wife's bike and she rarely needs panniers or other options, so it works just fine. The people at Gazelle are super-nice; we are trying it out for them gratis.








Finally we have the New solution... I have a friend who is a welder, so we modified my Cargo Evo to have an easy-fit window. We had to cut out the center cross-tube and weld in a new one in a different place. Then add the stringers to hold the seat left-to-right. The steel tubing on the Evo is THIN (0.75mm thick), but he did a great job. Didn't melt through any tubing, and only had to clean-up a couple of the welds. It's shiny because the paint is still drying after the welding this morning, but I already test-fit the seat and it's a perfect fit and very sturdy. Given that the rack is rated for 88lbs, I'm not worried about strength.








Just goes to show.... it's good to have a friend who can weld!


----------

